
Alfa: An Alternative to Redux or Mobx - lsm
https://github.com/lsm/alfa/blob/master/README.md
======
ry_ry
Looks interesting - Apart from not requiring an additional file, what are the
main improvements over connect()ing state to containers with redux?

Edit. isn't updating the store on internal state (albeit not via setState, but
it's functionally the same) change essentially 2way data binding? One of the
things I hated most about knockout.js was funky state stuff when arbitrary
components were asynchronously updating common state .

Am on my phonio tho so I may well have missed something critical here!

------
lsm
30 seconds Gif demo:

[https://github.com/lsm/alfa/blob/master/docs/alfa.gif](https://github.com/lsm/alfa/blob/master/docs/alfa.gif)

